# Spooky House on Bristow 2016



## Fletch350z (Jun 24, 2014)

I've been lurking on here for a while now. I have two young kids and my wife wouldn't let me really scare them or decorate much. Last year, I created the monster above my entry way and it was a huge hit in the neighborhood. So, this year, I'm going to do a lot more. Any ways, I put a few things up tonight with a lot more to come. Just thought I'd share a quick teaser vid I put together of what I got done! Hope you enjoy!
Fletch


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks as if you're off to a good start:jol:

The lit eyes monster has a very Dr. Seuss look to it.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job - love the flickering porch lights!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I like the dragon in the window.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice! Very kid friendly and just the right amount of spookiness. Looking forward to the rest!


----------



## Fletch350z (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks everybody! Yeah, I have a 3 and 6 year old so I have to work within some strict requirements for spookiness. Still have a lot of work to do, but coming along nicely so far.


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Looking good so far


----------



## Fletch350z (Jun 24, 2014)

*Final Decoration Walkthrough-2016*

A final walkthrough of this year's decorations. Ended up getting second in the neighborhood for the Creative Category. Pretty pleased with how it came out, but already working on plans for next year!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Great haunt, very kid friendly with bits of real horror thrown in to keep it lively. Congrats on winning second place! That is awesome, I wish our neighborhood did ANYTHING for Halloween. I am like the lone wolf when it comes to decorating for Halloween....


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I find the eyes monster on the window and the skeleton crawling out of the gutter to be very creative. Bet you take first next year.


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

I love all the little details! It came out great


----------



## MegBill (Oct 31, 2016)

Those webs have a potential, I'd use more of them next year! Anyway, great stuff!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Another lone wolf here - any neighborhood that has a contest for Halloween decorations is aces in my book.

Looks really good - excellent work, and great job keeping it within the limits! that's not easy to do!


----------

